# Unban yeah poster



## gangweedfan (Jan 27, 2021)

pls unban my nigga yeah poster


----------



## BigChonkPonk (Jan 27, 2021)

Imagine being a janitor on Kiwifarms _for free_.
They're gonna "clean up" this thread in a few hours too, just watch.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jan 27, 2021)

Nah.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jan 27, 2021)

Yeah


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Jan 27, 2021)

BigChonkPonk said:


> Imagine being a janitor on Kiwifarms _for free_.
> They're gonna "clean up" this thread in a few hours too, just watch.


@yeah poster was a faggot


----------



## Big Guy (Jan 27, 2021)

Oban Lazcano Kamz said:


> @yeah poster was a faggot


Yeah.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Jan 27, 2021)

Big Guy said:


> Yeah.


...yeah


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Jan 27, 2021)

yeah poster was a fag and i don't wanna have sex with that.


----------



## BigChonkPonk (Jan 27, 2021)

Yeah!


----------



## Big Guy (Jan 27, 2021)

Prophetic Spirit said:


> yeah poster was a fag and i don't wanna have sex with that.


I heard that @yeah poster was actually that one retard who got v& last month.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Jan 27, 2021)

Any rumors that @yeah poster is @SIGSEGV are totally baseless, false and schizo.
Take your meds!


----------



## Pizdec (Jan 28, 2021)

gangweedfan said:


> pls unban my nigga yeah poster


Get fucked.


----------



## Furret (Jan 28, 2021)

"Yeah" doesn't look like a word to me anymore.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 28, 2021)

Gimmick posters are NOT FUNNY when they break their gimmick


----------



## Revo (Jan 28, 2021)

I read posts made by @yeah poster and I came to conclusion that they reminded me of @EKotch.


----------



## pickled onions (Jan 28, 2021)

yeah bullshit


----------



## Bec (Jan 28, 2021)

"ummm Kiwifarms Is not the place for gimmick posting sweaty that's pretty lolcowish behavior"


----------



## OrionBalls (Jan 28, 2021)

Meh.


----------



## POG (person of glow) (Jan 28, 2021)

Yeahn't


----------



## Lame Entropy (Jan 28, 2021)

He was as annoying newfag that immediately made an ass of himself.


----------



## Maskull (Jan 28, 2021)

Lame Entropy said:


> He was as annoying newfag that immediately made an ass of himself.


Got it right out of the way whereas it's taken you two years.


----------

